# Anyone feeding silkworms?



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I was looking on the Hedgehog Welfare Society website and they have an article in their health and education information about the benefits of feeding silkworms. 

They seem to live longer than mealworms or crickets and are more nutritional. But they do stress variety in the insects you feed.

I just have never heard of this before, was wondering if anyone has had any experience. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I know silkworms are supposed to be pretty nutritious for reptiles as well, I remember reading about them on a bearded dragon forum. Though I also remember reading something about how they can carry a certain kind of bacteria or something? I'll have to do a search when I get home, I'm about to leave the house. I'll come back and update once I get a chance to find what I'm thinking of! I believe it was mainly a concern if you didn't know you had a good quality supplier, but I'm sure there are safe, healthy suppliers out there. Silkworms would be a great addition to hedgie insects.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, well, I must be imagining things...! I've searched for 10-15 minutes & can't find anything about diseases or parasites. Maybe it was just a temporary issue that was occurring at the time that I was on the bearded dragon forum.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes they're a greet feeder but they are not easy to breed. The only thing they eat are mulberry leaves. They also need to be kept warm (over 80F). Keeping the worms (actually caterpillars) alive isn't very hard but if you want to breed them so you don't have to buy new ones all the time is a little harder.


----------

